# Not DC, not DCC, but DCS?



## TycoonistCarl (Oct 8, 2009)

I just was wondering what DCS was. I assume it is closely related to DCC, so that is why i am posting it here.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

TycoonistCarl said:


> I just was wondering what DCS was. I assume it is closely related to DCC, so that is why i am posting it here.


It quite similar to DCC but manufacturer specific. Like MTH to be exact has DCS, but in HO at least they will beswitching over with the second run of the SD70ACe, and other new released HO locos. DCS is not compatable with DCC you and others had to run two seperate systems on their layouts. Thank goodness MTH locos old run or 1st if you will are duel DCC/DCS?DC actually.
All of there O Scale stuff is DCS also.
But then larger scales are a different animal anyway. And one I'm not familiar with really.
O, S,G scales work on a different power supply and probably a different control system.


----------



## TycoonistCarl (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I saw a MTH ad in the latest Model Railroader, and i was wondering what it was. I'm sure that the same thing happened then DCC came out (some people wondered what it was). Thanks.


----------

